# Spray Painting Tags?



## amabara (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok this is probably a really dumb question..

but would it work if someone spray painted (using fabric paint of course) their label in the back of the shirt? 
i was thinking maybe the paint might irritate the wearer by being so close to their skin, and how long will it last..?

thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Possibly it would be irritating but more than that I would think it would be a very slow process. How big would it be? Same size as a regular label? How would you make the spray painted label that size and make all the info readable?


----------



## ghostrider365 (Sep 19, 2007)

seems like you would need a very small stencil to make that work. Interesting thought though.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

ive never heard of allergies to fabric paint(createx) but i can see the process being labour intensive. there are much easier ways.
Ive used my cutter to make stencil..but fine weeding is a pain.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Try a rubber stamp made for fabric. Office Max sells them.


----------



## amabara (Sep 3, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> Possibly it would be irritating but more than that I would think it would be a very slow process. How big would it be? Same size as a regular label? How would you make the spray painted label that size and make all the info readable?



yeah, i didn't think about how small it would be, you're so right..
i was thinking just the logo and the necessary tag info but yeah it might be too complicated


----------



## amabara (Sep 3, 2009)

gerry said:


> ive never heard of allergies to fabric paint(createx) but i can see the process being labour intensive. there are much easier ways.
> Ive used my cutter to make stencil..but fine weeding is a pain.



ok, thanks, i just wanted to make sure. i don't want angry customers with back rashes or something..


----------

